# Dave R I need help



## mailee (15 May 2007)

Hello Dave if anyone can help me it is you. I know there has been a post on here somewhere about importing materials into Sketchup but I can't find it with a search. I want to import some wood materials from Articad a kitchen design programme and use them in Sketchup please can you tel me how to do this? I should add I am working on Sketchup pro version 5. many thanks in advance. :?


----------



## RobertMP (15 May 2007)

I'd be interested in any tips for the free version too.

I've found some smallish jpegs of the wood colour I want and created some new materials with them. Only problem with them is when I apply them they have a bit of a tiled look about them. Is it down to the size of the original picture files?

Also I did the same pattern twice with rotated pictures as source so I had grain vertical and horizontal. Is there a way to apply a texture with direction?


----------



## John McM (15 May 2007)

This should help

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... al+library


Regards


----------



## mailee (16 May 2007)

Thanks for the help John I managed to download Wood Workshop and can save these into Sketchup but this now presents another problem! How do I name the swatches once in there? I have tried changing the name in the editor but once in the library it justs says Material 1, material 2, ETC? :?


----------



## RobertMP (16 May 2007)

Thanks John. Now why didn't I find that


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 May 2007)

Looks like I'm too late. Sorry, I was busy last night.

As far as changing the name, you need to click on Make new after changing the name.


----------



## mailee (17 May 2007)

Thanks for that Dave, it turned out that I was tping the name in the wrong box!  I have now added a few more timber textures to it now. Cheers.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 May 2007)

Glad you got it worked out.

Cheers,

Dave


----------

